# G18 and Superbuddy



## jimcoe (Jul 24, 2012)

On an install, I was able to lock onto G18 (Horizontal) on some transponders but not all. (Signal Strength = 98) When I ran ID scan, it failed. I am connecting to a Unity receiver and all is working as it should so I know I am locked onto the right satellite. I'm trying to figure out if the problem is with my meter or with me not understanding how to use it. Any ideas?


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe the Satbuddy info on that satellite is out of date or the content has been shifted around recently.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, I would start from upgrading its FW and/or sat's DB


----------

